# Red Dot sight for Muzzleloaders?



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

I would like to get a Red Dot sight for my 50 cal. Omega. I haven't decided which one to get. I unfortunately have a tight budget, so I cant afford a $300 sight. My question that I need help with is this:

1. Which sights have you guys seen (that are affordable) that do well on a muzzleloader?


Suave'


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I use a Millett and have been really happy with it. Bushnell makes some decent affordable ones as well. Bushnell now owns Millett.

http://www.millettsights.com/scopes/sp-series-red-dot/

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shooting ... _104526180


----------



## sharpshooter (Nov 17, 2010)

Go with the vortex strikefire. It's cheap in price, but effective. I don't think you will be dissapointed.


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

I have one I will sell it you for 15 bucks if you want it


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I tried a red dot on my muzzy and found that even with a 3 moa dot I still covered to much of the animal at 100 yards to make an effective and accurate shot. I say go with a 1x power scope with thin reticle and 32mm objective like this one http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?p ... ber=670651 the 32mm objective seems to diminish the problem of having things look further away like the 20mm objectives do.


----------



## sharpshooter (Nov 17, 2010)

The strikefire is a 30mm 1x.


----------

